# Camera expertise needed.



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

My Lumix TZ60 camera http://www.panasonic.com/uk/consumer/ca ... z60eb.html can be operated remotely by a suitable smart phone.
I'm not prepared to pay the £300 for a suitable phone, but I would like to operate the shutter remotely any ideas?

It has :
WiFi IEEE 802.11b/g/n/2412 MHz – 2462 MHz (1-11 ch)/WPA / WPA2/Infrastracture Mode / WPS / Wi-Fi Direct/Wi-Fi Button

and NFC ISO/IEC 18092 (NFCIP-1) NFC-F

Brian


----------



## Racers (1 Dec 2014)

I can't find a remote on Ebay or google so if you have a Tablet you should be able to use that.

Pete


----------



## Alexam (1 Dec 2014)

Hi Brian, do you mean this ort of thing http://www.ukdigitalcameras.co.uk/camer ... o_s=gplauk
or are you after a wireless release?

In which case, possible this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/40077580 ... 108&ff19=0
I believe that Yongnuo have different ones that may suit Panasonic


----------



## RogerS (1 Dec 2014)

I think we need more information from Brian. "Remotely" in the context of using a mobile phone could mean taking a photo from the other side of the planet!


----------



## bugbear (1 Dec 2014)

Racers":1fsuk931 said:


> I can't find a remote on Ebay or google so if you have a Tablet you should be able to use that.
> 
> Pete



Low spec Android tablets cost as little as £50, and it looks like you could use
one as a full tethered remote - i.e. access to camera settings, reviews as well as just shutter.

BugBear


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

bugbear":3ugg4t80 said:


> Racers":3ugg4t80 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find a remote on Ebay or google so if you have a Tablet you should be able to use that.
> ...



Needs to be Android OS 4 or later and Wi-Fi Direct compatible - when I search Tesco it comes out at about £300 for a pay as you go. If I got one of these I could use it as it full remote eg zoom, shutter etc at least that's what the instructions say. I just need the shutter release.

Don't need a monthly contract only use the phone for emergencies.

Brian


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

RogerS":3rdcgn1b said:


> I think we need more information from Brian. "Remotely" in the context of using a mobile phone could mean taking a photo from the other side of the planet!



By remotely I mean near to the camera to prevent camera shake when the shutter is depressed.

Brian


----------



## RogerS (1 Dec 2014)

Could you not use one of the remote wired ones?


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

RogerS":2fn5i6r2 said:


> Could you not use one of the remote wired ones?




No jack connection.
Connection is mini HDMI both for charging and image transfer by cable.
I can't find a wired remote without a jack

Brian


----------



## Steve Jones (1 Dec 2014)

Brian,
Not sure if your camera has a self timer but if it does could you use that ?

I set the self timer on my D300 to 10 seconds for slow shutter speed shooting, ie to blur waterfalls and such like instead of using a dedicated remote shutter release.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## RogerS (1 Dec 2014)

Will this work ?
http://www.hobby-wing.com/hdmi-to-av-co ... -fpv1.html


----------



## RogerS (1 Dec 2014)

Or buy a second hand cheap mobile?


----------



## petermillard (1 Dec 2014)

Motorola Moto E - Android 4.4 and WiFi Direct compatible, about £80 unlocked and SIM free - from Tesco, amongst others:-

http://www.tesco.com/direct/motorola-mo ... ked%20uk_p

HTH Pete


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

petermillard":3vc3sj3j said:


> Motorola Moto E - Android 4.4 and WiFi Direct compatible, about £80 unlocked and SIM free - from Tesco, amongst others:-
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/motorola-mo ... ked%20uk_p
> 
> HTH Pete




Nice one !!! That looks v. hopeful AND Tesco have boost on phones at the moment £5 vouchers magically becomes £10.
It didn't show up when I searched.
I'll have a closer look later .

Thanks to all those that contributed

Brian


----------



## bugbear (1 Dec 2014)

Steve Jones":ste7rvjm said:


> Brian,
> Not sure if your camera has a self timer but if it does could you use that ?
> 
> I set the self timer on my D300 to 10 seconds for slow shutter speed shooting, ie to blur waterfalls and such like instead of using a dedicated remote shutter release.
> ...



Me too - I normally shoot still subjects, so simple time delay works well.

I know digiscopers need remote shutter release, and some portrait techniques use it, but (TBH) they're quite minority.

On most modern cameras the 2 second delay is for shake prevention (as per this thread) and the 10 sec is for self portraits.

BugBear


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

petermillard":2syhdj36 said:


> Motorola Moto E - Android 4.4 and WiFi Direct compatible, about £80 unlocked and SIM free - from Tesco, amongst others:-
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/motorola-mo ... ked%20uk_p
> 
> HTH Pete



Just ordered phone £40 with Boost vouchers, otherwise £79 - can't beat that !!!

Thanks again to all

Brian


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

bugbear":2edihjlj said:


> Steve Jones":2edihjlj said:
> 
> 
> > Brian,
> ...



I'm trying digiscoping hence the need for a remote release. Have the spotting scope and now got the camera, recently got the adaptor to join camera to scope - •	Seben DKA2 Universal Digiscoping Digital Camera and Videocamera Adapter £25 - but when you press the shutter it moves the scope 

Brian


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Dec 2014)

I use a panasonic remotely from my iPhone and it's great, you get a lot of control and you can see the viewfinder image on your phone, which is great for framing group shots that you are also in. If it is just camera shake, then the timer works well


----------



## finneyb (1 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":17xqd2wk said:


> I use a panasonic remotely from my iPhone and it's great, you get a lot of control and you can see the viewfinder image on your phone, which is great for framing group shots that you are also in. If it is just camera shake, then the timer works well



Which Panasonic? Mine's DMC TZ60 a 30xzoom compact, had it about 3 months and just getting to grips with its range of ability, which is considerable for the size of the beast.

Brian


----------



## bugbear (2 Dec 2014)

finneyb":1h4imt93 said:


> I'm trying digiscoping hence the need for a remote release. Have the spotting scope and now got the camera, recently got the adaptor to join camera to scope - •	Seben DKA2 Universal Digiscoping Digital Camera and Videocamera Adapter £25 - but when you press the shutter it moves the scope
> 
> Brian



Ah - you'll need a really rigid tripod too - that much magnification has .. consequences!

EDIT; a remote control camera, including viewfinder, opens some other
interesting possibilities such as mounting the camera on a high pole
to give an unusual viewpoint.

I've done this using a 10 second delay timer, but remote
preview and shutter would be much easier!

BugBear


----------



## Racers (2 Dec 2014)

Steve Jones":1cm1t4hg said:


> Brian,
> Not sure if your camera has a self timer but if it does could you use that ?
> 
> I set the self timer on my D300 to 10 seconds for slow shutter speed shooting, ie to blur waterfalls and such like instead of using a dedicated remote shutter release.
> ...




If you get one of the cheap remotes you can use the mirror up mode to flip the mirror up then a second press to take the picture, really cuts down amount of vibration.

Nice camera I have one, I was told to sell mine by my wife after I bought my D800 but I seem to have got my into using it, so its safe for the moment.


Pete


----------



## bugbear (2 Dec 2014)

Racers":1jsjyba6 said:


> If you get one of the cheap remotes you can use the mirror up mode to flip the mirror up then a second press to take the picture, really cuts down amount of vibration.



If you get a non SLR camera (like my beloved Canon A630, but I'd settle for a G12), the vibration of the mirror is no trouble ;-)

Originally this meant compacts, but now we have mirrorless system
cameras. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirrorless ... ens_camera

BugBear


----------



## Racers (2 Dec 2014)

Yes, but I can use Nikon lenses made from the 70s on mine, nice cheap ones.  

Pete


----------



## finneyb (4 Dec 2014)

Camera now working remotely using the mobile phone and a Panasonic app. And it's a lot more than just a shutter release (which is all I was looking for) - zoom, ISO, quality etc Remarkable !!!

Brian


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Dec 2014)

The app is pretty good. I love my lumix. I bought it for a stag weekend in Switzerland last year as I wanted something waterproof and robust. I have got quite a camera collection but I've been using the lumix loads. It was also the only camera we took on holiday and got some great results. I did firework photos, low light shots, portraits etc and it was great. I used the app to download photos to my iPad which synced with iCloud and the I shared the photo stream with my parents so they could see photos of the kids and is having a great time with Mickey Mouse etc. Sadly my father actually died whilst we were on our flight home but I've taken a lot of comfort from the fact that he was able to see us having a great time and that he would have really enjoyed that. 

So I for one am very pleased to have had that technology available.


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Dec 2014)

By the way, I have Nikon SLRS and they will take 70's lenses but you are missing out on a lot if you do that as metering and focusing are far more integrated into newer lenses. That said its nice to have the option and not to have to chuck old lenses away.


----------



## bugbear (5 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":six6btqs said:


> By the way, I have Nikon SLRS and they will take 70's lenses but you are missing out on a lot if you do that as metering and focusing are far more integrated into newer lenses. That said its nice to have the option and not to have to chuck old lenses away.



Esp if you had some of the ... exotic old lenses, like fisheyes and long large F stop zoom for wildlife.

V expensive to replace.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (5 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":1auht5ho said:


> By the way, I have Nikon SLRS and they will take 70's lenses but you are missing out on a lot if you do that as metering and focusing are far more integrated into newer lenses. That said its nice to have the option and not to have to chuck old lenses away.



The pro Nikon's will meter with manual lenses both my D300 and D800 work perfectly with manual lenses.

Pete


----------



## finneyb (5 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":vgag295l said:


> I shared the photo stream with my parents so they could see photos of the kids and is having a great time with Mickey Mouse etc.
> 
> So I for one am very pleased to have had that technology available.



Good to hear of technology helping with your loss.
Mickey Mouse - I videoed the 3pm parade at Orlando with the camera the HD video image is just fantastic for a camera that hangs off my belt. Didn't stream home my kids get jealous :wink: 

Brian


----------



## DiscoStu (6 Dec 2014)

"he pro Nikon's will meter with manual lenses both my D300 and D800 work perfectly with manual lenses."

You won't get 3D metering with them though or auto focus or stability control. Don't get me wrong it's great that you can still use old lenses but lens technology has moved on as well. Like all things it depends on what you're doing. If you're doing portraiture then an older good quality lens will give a better result than buying a new cheap one. However if you're shooting fast jets (which is my fav subject) then a new lens with stabilisation and hsm autofocus will be a lot better than an old manual lens.


----------



## DiscoStu (6 Dec 2014)

I find it slightly odd that people will spend £000's on a body but stick a cheap lens on it. A good lens will make the world of difference. I can look at my photos and tell which lens was used. Having used the word cheap, that not actually fair because on of the cheapest lenses you can buy is a 50mm f1.8 and that is a great lens. It's mainly the system type zoom lenses that come with cameras that are of lesser quality.


----------



## nanscombe (6 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":3ohidvu0 said:


> ... I used the app to download photos to my iPad which synced with iCloud and the I shared the photo stream with my parents so they could see photos of the kids and is having a great time with Mickey Mouse etc. Sadly my father actually died whilst we were on our flight home but I've taken a lot of comfort from the fact that he was able to see us having a great time and that he would have really enjoyed that.
> 
> So I for one am very pleased to have had that technology available.



Sorry about you dad, that's a pity. As you say, we're lucky to be able to share photos so easily these days. No more waiting until you get home to have them processed , have copies made, then waiting for them to come back and posting them on to people.

Some people see others taking photos and automatically take offence that they are taking, and sharing, them with the whole world but they probably don't even stop and think that they could simply be sharing photos with families who are separated.


----------



## Harbo (6 Dec 2014)

Thanks to this thread I actually got round to setting up my TZ40 (which I bought a couple of years ago) to my iPhone -amazing what this little camera can do!??
Anybody got a recommendation for a particular make of spider type tripod support?
This camera is sometimes too clever for its own good and I wish it had a proper viewfinder but you cannot have everything? Gives great results though in a tiny package.

Rod


----------



## bugbear (6 Dec 2014)

DiscoStu":1l8u9k3j said:


> However if you're shooting fast jets (which is my fav subject) then a new lens with stabilisation and hsm autofocus will be a lot better than an old manual lens.



Agreed - but conversely, if you've got a 800 mm lens on a locked tripod on a bird nest waiting for the parent to come and feed, the new features aren't needed.

Horses for courses, and budget is (as always) one of the factors.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (6 Dec 2014)

Cheap second-hand lens http://blog.graysofwestminster.co.uk/20 ... time-ever/

:shock: 

Pete


----------



## DiscoStu (6 Dec 2014)

I've not looked at the link but I can see its for grays of Westminster, so that tells me all I need to know! It's a great shop to visit, but leave the credit card at home. 

For a flexible tripod take a look at gorilla pods.


----------



## finneyb (6 Dec 2014)

I've got the gorilla pod with the magnetic feet. With the gp horizontal against the side of the radiator and attached by the magnetic feet it will hold the camera.

Not tried any gymnastics with the legs so I don't know how secure it holds on other surfaces, as is shown in the marketing.

Brian


----------

